# Alu frame bikes under the 13kg weight .



## tradesecrets (14 May 2011)

Is there any rides on the market priced between 600/700 Alu frame and which the overall weight is less than 13kg


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2011)

£499.99 12.85 kg Here


----------



## upandover (14 May 2011)

I was just about to suggest this one. I bought one on Wednesday. If you were to hurry you could probably get the 2010 version for £450. The specs are excellent, and it's great fun to ride.


I'm (hopefully) getting some spare wheels so that I can replace my hybrid too. Slightly heavier, but not too much.

Steve


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 May 2011)

I have never tried them, but it has always striked me that of all the makes Boardman is most successful in making exceptionally light bikes for the price, so might be worth trying that if weight is important to you? Best to avoid relying on Halfrauds to set yours up though.

The other observation I can offer, is that unless the bike comes with some Continental, Maxxis or Schwalbe racing tyres and tubes it is not unusual to be able to pare weight (let alone rotational inertia) there significantly (say by 500g) for not too much money.


----------



## tradesecrets (15 May 2011)

cheers ..


----------



## subaqua (16 May 2011)

can 2nd the recommendation for the 8.1 I have the 2010 version and its brilliant.


----------



## Blue Scouser85 (20 May 2011)

My cube acid is just under 13kg. Lovely ride too


----------

